# How do I run a setup to harvest every 3 months



## 000StankDank000

I have a baby room 4x4 veg tent and a 8 x4 bloom tent.  I start my stuff from seeds so I wanna know when do you start your seeds ? What week of bloom do you start the seeds? 

Right now I am just cramming my veg tent and when big enough I move to bloom room ( if I have room) and right now I lucked out cause 3 were males so it all worked out my bloom tent has just enough room.

My veg tent has 2 stages of veg plants in it some are clones rest are Reg seeds so could be males. I started 10 fem seeds today that haven't broken soil yet. I also got 6 Strains Today I wanna run but are regulars so not sure
CONFUSED
PS I have a seed germing problem like if I have 5 seeds I have to germ 3 lol I can't help myself 

So do people have a system to thier madness or what? If you do can you please share it


----------



## blowinthatloud

im trying to do this myself i have plants in veg that range from clones to 6 weeks old, i put one into the flower room about every 3-4 weeks so hopefully ill be able to harvest every 3-4 weeks. im in the first 2 weeks of flower so im still working on figuring out a solid schedule, i hope as long as i can keep the veg side stocked with different stage plants it should work out without to many problems. let me know if you figure anything out an ill try to do the same, maybe we can help each other out..Green MoJo...BtL


----------



## Hackerman

From seed or clone, I go 1 month at 18/6 (root development) in solo cups.
From there I go 1 month veg at 24/0

Then I take clones and put the veg plants into flower for 2 months in 3 qt pots.

By the time the plants are flowered and ready for harvest, the clones I took 2 months ago have passed through the 2 stages above and I take clones from them and the plants go into flower.

So, about every 2 months, I harvest 16 plants. 

Recently, I changed strains so I had 4 mothers. Those mothers were cloned and the clones are ready but this harvest will only be the 4 mothers. Next will be the 16 clones and then 16 clones after that. Then, I'll change strains again.

Been working for me.


----------



## Dman1234

Its pretty straight forward imo, put plants in flower, start seeds when they hit 3 weeks of 12/12. So  6 weeks later the flowering plants will be at week 9 and the seeds will be at week 6 of veg and ready to replace the flowering plants, from then on you start new seeds everytime your flower tent hits week 3.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Once every 3 months is kind of an awkward time frame.  And when you run different strains, they are going to have different flowering times.  It can be kind of hard to get a cycle going, but once you do, if you stick with it and have no unforeseen problems, it gets easier.  I got all screwed up being gone this winter, so am kind of starting over myself.  I would do basically like blowin and D-man says, but as I like to let mine veg 8 weeks or so, I would start seeds 2 week earlier.  If you have 2 different veg areas for different age plants, you could harvest every month, rotating plants into flowering when you harvest plants.  A lot of strains are 8-10 weeks.  As 2 months is usually 3 days shy of 9 weeks, it is fairly easy to get on a once a month schedule.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I am finding like THG says as different plants take different times etc. It is screwing me up. I just did an Epic seed drop and I am hoping my next batch of girls will be some great Fire.

so 3 weeks of flower start seeds. I jumped the gun its 2 weeks lol

I am addicted to germing seeds like I get a rush from seeing what comes from it or if it even does anything. I have now started to kill weak plants as my area is Tight and I only want the best. I did a run of sativia leaning hybrids and I am not impressed :angrywife:. They are 6 weeks in and I keep telling myself they will get better.


----------



## Hackerman

This is what happens if you don't plan right. LMAO

Veg tent gets a little crowded waiting for the flower room to open. LOL Only about another week for these and they will be transplanted and moved to flower. 

View attachment 05152015-9-tent.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud

i veg between 6-8 weeks depending on the strain, the T5 works good in veg i have it hanging on an angle, but a separate veg spot would be nice for seedlings an clones. different strains an heights is what im searching now trying to get all medium plants that flower in 8 weeks or so, so i can try to keep the plants about the same size, i cut some clones off my WW an gonna run that a couple times but wanna get some different strains as well..BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You will get to know how long it takes different strains to reach sexual maturity--ie be ready to flower--after you have run things for a while.  I really would recommend giving yourself more than 6 weeks of vegging.  There are a lot of strains that have not shown or not sexually mature at that age.  You can veg longer if they show early, but it is kind of counterproductive to put plants in 12/12 before they are ready.  This is harder whan going from seed as you never really know how many females you are going to end up with.  And as we have seen, just because they say fem seeds does not always mean they are going to be female.

It is a lot easier to do this with clones.  You may find it impossible to keep a good schedule up with seeds.


----------



## 000StankDank000

I have a T5 4 bulb for germ and seedlings. Then when they get bigger they leave solo cup and go into 3 Gal pots in my 4x4 under T5 8 bulb then when ready gets trimmed up and put into 5 Gal and into the 8x4 2000watt HPS.

Hope it works out . I got a section of 8x4 opening so I can move stuff then.


----------



## blowinthatloud

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I really would recommend giving yourself more than 6 weeks of vegging.  There are a lot of strains that have not shown or not sexually mature at that age.  You can veg longer if they show early, but it is kind of counterproductive to put plants in 12/12 before they are ready.



i do wait till they are sexually mature i was just saying its usually about 6-8 weeks of veg time as a reference cause that seems to be the average in my experience. BtL


----------



## 000StankDank000

blowinthatloud said:


> i do wait till they are sexually mature i was just saying its usually about 6-8 weeks of veg time as a reference cause that seems to be the average in my experience. BtL




Yup I find growing is preference with the basics to keep plant alive. This is why I ask questions to see what others are doing etc


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Blowin--Dman was the one who said that he only vegs 6 weeks and I was addressing that comment.

Hackerman, is their anything that shows that root development is better if you start out with a 18/6 light schedule over a 24/7 one?


----------



## blowinthatloud

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hackerman, is their anything that shows that root development is better if you start out with a 18/6 light schedule over a 24/7 one?



 i am curious also? BtL


----------



## Hackerman

This is a pretty well debated topic so a simple Google will provide a zillion results but my thinking came from when I did the experiment on changing the Circadian Cycle of the plants and I researched quite a bit on what the plants do both, during the daylight cycle and during the during the night cycle. Search, "changing the circadian cycle of plants" and you'll hit a ton of results on what happens differently with plants during day and night cycles.

My decision was based upon reading I did on basic plant biology and not specifically cannabis but there was also a lot of info specifically related to pot.

I am going off of memory here so some details might not be exact but, basically, the plant is more efficient at producing 6-carbon sugars at night. Glucose and Fructose, I believe. During the light cycle, the plant produces 3-Carbon sugars via photosynthesis and then during the night cycle it produces 6-carbon sugars that are primarily directed toward root growth.

There was something else besides the sugars that were produced at night. Something about the plant going through respiration at night allowing greater root growth. I believe it was related to the plants ability to take in phosphorus (which promotes early root growth).

I did the experiment at another forum. I'll pop over and see if I can find some of the research papers I posted about it.


----------



## next

+1 for clones, some seeds take longer to germ than others, some plants have slow starts.. then there is the male / female problem...

I think it would be beneficial to use mother plants and clones, sorry its not really that number of weeks answer you were looking for. Just thought i'd throw my 2cents out there. 

Quoted from THG "
It is a lot easier to do this with clones. You may find it impossible to keep a good schedule up with seeds. "

Now its worth 4 cents 

Goodluck to ya stank


----------



## 000StankDank000

I only take advise if it's worth a wooden nickel . 
I'm not a fan of clones yet. Seeds is where the rush is lol . 
Thanks for all this input.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Stank. 

Are these good folks telling you it is time to step it up to clones??? 

Are you keeping an open mind? Of course you are. Green mojo to you Stank!  I kinda miss you giving me crap.  NOT REALLY. I like the new gentler stank.


----------



## lyfespan

Go on eBay and buy a couple CloneKings, and a fish tank heater, and get to cloning son. You want plants to work for you learn to work that plant. Otherwise deal with off schedule plants when dealing with different genetics, or even different phenos from seed. No way around it. You want consistency you gotta take control, and reduce the variables.

5 days in the Areo cloner View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

You show OFF G13, that is amazing in 5 days.. holy cow... Did you make the cloner?


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> You show OFF G13, that is amazing in 5 days.. holy cow... Did you make the cloner?



I bought them off ebay 2--36 site Areo cloners for 125.00, couldn't pass it up, got me out of the stone ages, now I just fill em up and empty em weekly. Anything that looks sad  after trans planting gets tossed so many that only need the really strong.

Plus I have been loading it with trees so I can have them in to the bloom room in 2-4 weeks


----------



## blowinthatloud

I have been using clones for mine also, i started from seed in the begining but have been using clones mostly now..im gonna have to start a few seeds to get a few different strains but after that i will stick to clones. I have been having good luck with clones i just trim them, scrape the end and split the stem in half at the bottom an dip in rooting hormone an straight into seed starter soil mixed with perlite. im 6 outta 7 right now..BtL


----------



## next

I trim off the plant, take the lowest set of leaves off, then cut right where the leaves were at a 45' angle, and stick it in the bubble cloner = 100% success

You should give clones a try again, you will get a rush when you realize you can take one plant and turn it into 12


----------



## blowinthatloud

lyfespan said:


> Go on eBay and buy a couple CloneKings, and a fish tank heater, and get to cloning son. You want plants to work for you learn to work that plant. Otherwise deal with off schedule plants when dealing with different genetics, or even different phenos from seed. No way around it. You want consistency you gotta take control, and reduce the variables.
> 
> 5 days in the Areo cloner View attachment 226319



that is pretty impressive for sure!! for only 5 days...BtL


----------



## 000StankDank000

Rosebud said:


> Good morning Stank.
> 
> Are these good folks telling you it is time to step it up to clones???
> 
> Are you keeping an open mind? Of course you are. Green mojo to you Stank!  I kinda miss you giving me crap.  NOT REALLY. I like the new gentler stank.




Someone has to keep you on your toes. Roses
Yes lyfespan cloning is next but I have yet to find something worth cloning


----------



## lyfespan

000StankDank000 said:


> Someone has to keep you on your toes. Roses
> Yes lyfespan cloning is next but I have yet to find something worth cloning



Ugh stank you kill me, you dump the finest genetics on the floor, kill the very best strains, please man for the love of God please experiment on the soso stock, that way when you have some great genetics again, you will be ready to clone them properly and without huge losses.

Tiger you want to get a perpetual grow going you're going to have to learn what these girls like and how to get them to do what you want.

I could not think of doing a PG without being successful at cloning, everything from seed would get extremely expensive and time consuming, not to mention completely inconsistent.


----------



## 000StankDank000

lyfespan said:


> Ugh stank you kill me, you dump the finest genetics on the floor, kill the very best strains, please man for the love of God please experiment on the soso stock, that way when you have some great genetics again, you will be ready to clone them properly and without huge losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger you want to get a perpetual grow going you're going to have to learn what these girls like and how to get them to do what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I could not think of doing a PG without being successful at cloning, everything from seed would get extremely expensive and time consuming, not to mention completely inconsistent.




Your funny lyfespan. Exactly what genetics have I killed? Didn't know the crop king autos were so awesome LMFAO

I could see if this was like 3 months from now and my beans I just put down I killed but c' mon man.

I totally agree with cloning the plants and getting to know them but iv done 2 runs lol I have no idea were your getting your info.

My next batch is Red eyes gaurd dawg and Kobain kush, DR Green thumbs G13, Snow highs royal purple, genetix white knuckles , kats N dogs and buzzar snow.  When I find some plants I wanna keep around I will clone em .

I popped purple buckeye beans that are still alive again where do you get your info?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

lyfespan said:


> Ugh stank you kill me, you dump the finest genetics on the floor, kill the very best strains, please man for the love of God please experiment on the soso stock, that way when you have some great genetics again, you will be ready to clone them properly and without huge losses.
> 
> Tiger you want to get a perpetual grow going you're going to have to learn what these girls like and how to get them to do what you want.
> 
> I could not think of doing a PG without being successful at cloning, everything from seed would get extremely expensive and time consuming, not to mention completely inconsistent.


 
Dude if you have not realized yet Stank is gonna do whatever he wants anyways...  hence the reason he gets so few replies in any of his threads...   :48:

the real question here is:  Why ask the question Stank if you don't wanna hear the answers??


----------



## 000StankDank000

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Dude if you have not realized yet Stank is gonna do whatever he wants anyways...  hence the reason he gets so few replies in any of his threads...   :48:
> 
> the real question here is:  Why ask the question Stank if you don't wanna hear the answers??




You looking for a fight?
I AGREE with him but don't have the genetics I WANNA. CLONE. I'm not gonna kiss *** to get views on my thread. The real question is Why should I share my grows at ALL? It's a grow forum JAAM it's hear to ask questions and bounce ideas off each other. 
Your right JAAM I should just leave like the rest of the people have and the same 7 people can have this site all to themselves.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> You looking for a fight?
> I AGREE with him but don't have the genetics I WANNA. CLONE. I'm not gonna kiss *** to get views on my thread. The real question is Why should I share my grows at ALL? It's a grow forum JAAM it's hear to ask questions and bounce ideas off each other.
> Your right JAAM I should just leave like the rest of the people have and the same 7 people can have this site all to themselves.


 
:baby: stank throwing another tantrum...  nobody ever asked or told ya to leave...  many probably thought it tho...  please stick around your threads are usually quite amusing... I mean entertaining...

you started a thread asking how to do something *bc you don't know how to* and you tell all the people who give you advise(who btw have waaaay more *successful *harvests then you) "I cant do it that way"....   

ever heard of the boy who cried wolf?   your threads are kinda the same deal...  *you *ask for advise but never follow any of it when its given so...?


----------



## 000StankDank000

I know they didn't I'm saying I should leave . 

Are you retarded ? 
How else can I say this?
I agree with what lifespan says.

I'm glad you find me amusing probaly why I get 700 views and 4 replays. Goofs like you viewing my thread but can't talk ish so you keep your mouth shut till you can jump in when one of your BF get butt hurt.
Your a key board worrior bro you wouldn't talk like this to my face. I bet ya.

So keep talking ish I know it makes you feel big.

I won't ask anymore questions I'll just agree with the growing GODS so I fit in .


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

000StankDank000 said:


> I know they didn't I'm saying I should leave .
> 
> Are you retarded ?
> How else can I say this?
> I agree with what lifespan says.
> 
> I'm glad you find me amusing probaly why I get 700 views and 4 replays. Goofs like you viewing my thread but can't talk ish so you keep your mouth shut till you can jump in when one of your BF get butt hurt.
> Your a key board worrior bro you wouldn't talk like this to my face. I bet ya.
> 
> So keep talking ish I know it makes you feel big.
> 
> I won't ask anymore questions I'll just agree with the growing GODS so I fit in .


 
Another know it all... that knows almost nothing...  

If I was talkin ish you'd def know... but im to busy usually rolling around on the floor after reading what you write to talk sh it...  

don't worry stank in a year or 2 or 7 if you listen to some great gardeners you may be able grow some Dank...  just having the equipment doesn't do ya any good...


----------



## 000StankDank000

Let's see your grows to back up your big mouth? 
I grow dank I put myself out thier so internet heros like yourself can feel BIG. 

So keep talking ish bro like I said you wouldn't talk like this in person so feel big on the net.


----------



## Grower13

000StankDank000 said:


> Let's see your grows to back up your big mouth?
> I grow dank I put myself out thier so internet heros like yourself can feel BIG.
> 
> So keep talking ish bro like I said you wouldn't talk like this in person so feel big on the net.


 

he ain't talking trash........ he is stating the obvious........ hope everyone is high as they wanna be. :bong:


----------



## 000StankDank000

Instead of jump on his D . Read where I TOTTALY agree with lyfspan . Then boy wonder JAAM jumped on me cause I didn't run and do what lyfspan said.


----------



## Grower13

"How do I run a setup to harvest every 3 months"

you'll never do it until you humble yourself a little and listen to the good peeps here to get the know how............. and spend some jack to get the equipment required to run the operation....... then you'll have to run your strain of choice for a few grows to get its timing down........... I'm guessing your a few years from running a setup to harvest every 90 days without running more than one flowering and veg room.


----------



## 000StankDank000

LMFAO
You for real grower13. Didn't you see where JAAM pointed out I have the proper equipment but doesn't mean jack. Let's see 8x4 2000 watt bloom tent 4x4 1000watt bloom room 4x4 veg room 8 bulb T5 and seedling room 4 bulb T5 . Is this enough equipment or should I keep buying more and be ready in 5 years. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432058516.919981.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432058534.228058.jpg

Pics taken with iPhone 4 second grow I ever did


----------



## Grower13

Stank........ you don't know what you don't know until you try it.


----------



## Kraven

I too enjoy your threads, hate to see you struggle but in time you will come around. There are 1000 ways to do something but only 1 way to do it correctly. You certainly have the gear to be turning out world class bud, you just need a solid foundation to build your skill sets on.  I wish you the best stank, you certainly have invested heavily.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Kravenhead said:


> I too enjoy your threads, hate to see you struggle but in time you will come around. There are 1000 ways to do something but only 1 way to do it correctly. You certainly have the gear to be turning out world class bud, you just need a solid foundation to build your skill sets on.  I wish you the best stank, you certainly have invested heavily.




Thanks kraven nicely put.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Beuatifull clone.


----------



## lyfespan

gottaloveplasma said:


> Beuatifull clone.



Thank you, it's a GSC from cbd crew


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Lyfespan--where did you get the CBD GSC?  I found lab results (that I couldn't read), but no place selling the seeds?


----------



## lyfespan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Lyfespan--where did you get the CBD GSC?  I found lab results (that I couldn't read), but no place selling the seeds?



I picked them up in person at the Emerald cup 2014, seems these were a limited release as I don't see them anywhere anymore. But here's the page with testing resultshttp://cbdcrew.org/lab-results/cbd-girl-scout-cookies-american-addition/


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Stank that bottom picture is beuatifull plant what did it yield.  How did it turn out.  Nice picture man.


----------



## 000StankDank000

gottaloveplasma said:


> Stank that bottom picture is beuatifull plant what did it yield.  How did it turn out.  Nice picture man.




It turned out amazing very potent couch lock kush buzz but to me it smelled like burning tires lol not my cup of tea.
Thanks for the input. My harvest this weekend was a **** show sucked 5/10 maybe 6/10 cause they are so sticky but the heat got me good.


----------

